# Chisel honing guild build



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I glued two paint stirrers together to make a 1 1/2 by 1/2. 

After it was dry, I cut off a 3 1/2" long piece for the base.

Then I used a 1/4" router bit and made a 5/16" groove all the way across, and two shorter 1/4" grooves. 

Then I ground down two carriage bolts so they were 1/4" wide.

Then I made the wheel assembly using a 5/16" bolt, a couple of 1/4" washers and 2 skate board bearings.

Then I drilled 1/4" holes in the base and put the carriage bolts and wheel assembly together.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Then it was time to work on the clamping mechanism, I glued a small piece to the base dead square as a reference for the blade.

Then I took another 3 1/2" piece of the stock and used the base to drill matching holes in the top. I made these a tad larger so there would be some play to make them slide up and down more easily and conform to the angle of the chisel.

I glued another piece paint stirrer to the top after cutting it short enough to allow clearance for the reference blok put on the base.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Chris,
Excellent idea. I just got a veritas honing jig that is similar to your design. It works significantly better than the other type. I was able to get a chisel sharp enough to shave in about 10 mins. Yours will probably just as good. I would suggest adding square registration lines, so that it will be easy make the blade square to the jig.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks. The stop block on the base is square, so all I have to do is butt the blade up to that and it is square.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Here it is in action. It also works with plane blades.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Good job Chris. Simple, but effective. :thumbsup:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree, good job building your jig. Should serve you well.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks guys. This was a prototype of sorts. I have some 1/4" oak and poplar waiting in the wings for one made from more durable wood. I will seal that one before I use it ... the grey dust gets in the wood very easily.


----------

